# Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht



## mschoenb (18 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin ich auf Online-Downloaden reingefallen. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Anbieter überhaupt das Widerrufsrecht durch Betätigung eines Aktivierungslink ausschließen kann ? Solange ich den Aktivierungslink nicht betätige bekomme ich ja keinen Zugriff auf die Dienstleistungen und solange ich keinen Zugriff habe kann ich diese auch nicht beurteilen - um dann ggfs. zu widerrufen... 

Danke für Eure Hilfe,

mschoenb

Das *Widerrufsrecht* des Nutzers bezüglich der Dienstleistung *entfällt* *vorzeitig*, wenn die Online-Downloaden-Service Limited Company *mit* der *Ausführung* der bestellten Dienstleistung (Hier: Bereitstellung des Downloadportals) mit der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Nutzers *begonnen hat*, oder wenn der Nutzer die Ausführung selbst veranlasst hat (Beispielsweise durch Nutzung des nach der Anmeldung zugesandten Aktivierungslinks).


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2009)

*AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*

...das ist regelmäßig ein Winkelzug der dubiosen Anbieter. Man erkennt als "Kunde" ja normaler Weise gar nicht, was die "Dienstleistung" ist! Die besteht zumeist nicht darin, dass Downloads angeboten oder Links präsentiert weden sondern lediglich in der Mitgliedschaft beim Projekt oder der Bereitstellung einer Datenbank. Somit ist nach Dünken der meisten Dubioses das Widerrufsrecht bereits erloschen, wenn die Dateneingabe durch den Nutzer abgeschlossen, die AGB bestätigt und der  "Anmeldebutton" gedrückt wurde. Dass die wirksame Mitteilung über das Widerrufsrecht erst danach mit einer eMail erfolgt, ignorieren die Typen gern.


----------



## Teleton (18 September 2009)

*AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*

Die Reglung  ist noch an den alten §312d Abs 3 Nr 2 BGB angelehnt, wonach bei Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung das Widerrufsrecht entfallen konnte.
Seit 04.08.09 gilt aber die neue Fassung
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/59244-online-downloaden-2.html#post292270


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2009)

*AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*

....das kommt davon, wenn einer vom anderen kopiert und sich nur selten ein Dubioso von einem erfahrenen Anwalt bei solchen Dingen beraten lässt.


----------



## Teleton (18 September 2009)

*AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*

Ich habe arge Zweifel, ob die Verwendung einer auf altem Recht beruhenden Belehrung (mit einer für den Betreiber wesentlich besseren Rechtsfolge) Zufall ist. Die Einschüchterung funzt halt besser nach altem Recht. 
Zeigt ganz gut wie sehr man sich bei der Erbringung der "Dienstleistung" an geltendes Recht halten möchte.


----------



## mschoenb (18 September 2009)

*AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*

Nun kann ich nicht so ganz folgen :roll:

Ich habe am 6.9.2009 den "Aktivierungslink" betätigt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt müsste dann doch bereits die neue Version gültig sein, oder ?

Kann man denn nun grundsätzlich ein Widerrufsrecht ausschließen "nur" durch Betätigung eines Downloadlinks ?


----------



## dvill (18 September 2009)

*AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*

Nach den im Forum verfügbaren Informationen erfolgt die Erpressung zur Bezahlung einer rechtlich nicht bestehenden Forderung völlig losgelöst von echten Rechtsfragen einfach so, wie es am meisten unbegründete Angst macht.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 September 2009)

*AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*



mschoenb schrieb:


> Kann man denn nun grundsätzlich ein Widerrufsrecht ausschließen "nur" durch Betätigung eines Downloadlinks ?



Das war schon vor Inkrafttreten der Gesetzesnovelle wettbewerbswidrig (und damit m.E. zivilrechtlich unwirksam) und ist es seit dem 04.08.09 erst recht.

Die abenteuerlichen Rechtsmeinungen der Nutzlosanbieter haben in aller Regel mit der geltenden Rechtsprechung ziemlich wenig am Hut.


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2014)

Teleton schrieb:


> *AW: Ausschluß des Widerrufsrecht*
> 
> Die Reglung  ist noch an den alten §312d Abs 3 Nr 2 BGB angelehnt, wonach bei Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung das Widerrufsrecht entfallen konnte.
> Seit 04.08.09 gilt aber die neue Fassung
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/59244-online-downloaden-2.html#post292270




Und noch ein prominenter Patient auf diesem Gebiet. Jetzt habe ich genau das mal bei einem Einkauf im Store von Medion erlebt. Die zeigen dort überhaupt keine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung an aber diesen Text: 



			
				medion.com schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im GoPal Assistant. Im Anhang dieser E-Mail finden Sie Ihre Rechnung zu den gekauften Produkten.
> 
> ...



Deshalb habe ich mal frech einen Hinweis auf den Sachverhalt dort angebracht:



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Beziehen Sie bitte zu diesem Hinweis Stellung oder erklären Sie mir bitte, aus welchem Grund sich Ihr Unternehmen nicht an die Vorgaben des BGB hält.


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2014)

Wir sind gespannt, ob/wie die sich äußern.


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2014)

Heiko schrieb:


> Wir sind gespannt, ob/wie die sich äußern.


...das kam soeben:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Reducal,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung. Wir wissen Ihre offenen Worte zu schätzen und sind dankbar für Ihre Optimierungsvorschläge. Gerne habe ich für Sie recherchiert.
> 
> ...



@ Teleton, ist das nicht die berüchtigte Widerrufslüge? Die bestätigen ja sogar, dass sie gar keine Widerrufsbelehrung übermitteln.


----------



## Teleton (19 September 2014)

seit Juni gilt neues Recht, danach gibt es auch ein Widerrufsrecht bei Downloads, der 312 regelt jetzt was ganz anderes. Einschlägig ist jetzt 356 Abs5 BGB für die Frage wann das Widerrufsrecht bei Downloads erlischt.


Widerrufslüge 2.0 sozusagen für die Zeit nach 14.06.2014.


----------



## BenTigger (19 September 2014)

> (5) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten auch dann, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat, nachdem der Verbraucher
> 
> 1. ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt, und
> 2. seine Kenntnis davon bestätigt hat, dass er durch seine Zustimmung mit Beginn der Ausführung des Vertrags sein Widerrufsrecht verliert.



Auf Deutsch, es gibt kein Widerrufsrecht?  (Das ist vo dejure....) Wenn ich einen Button anklickte, der eben als meine Zustimmung gelten soll?


----------



## Teleton (20 September 2014)

Es reicht ja nicht einfache Zustimmung sondern Ausdrückliche. und auf das entfallen des Widerrufsrecht muss auch hingewiesen werden. da braucht es mehr als einen Button.    


so etwa
Unternehmer fang mit deiner Leistung sofort an. mir ist klar dass mein Widerrufrecht dann futsch ist.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2014)

Hier mal meine erste Widerrede dazu:



			
				Reducal an Medion Team Korrespondenz schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich gehe wahrscheinlich recht in der Annahme, dass es sie, Herr ....., nicht die erforderliche juristischen Vorbildung vorweisen können. Zukünftig sollten sie solche Stellungnahmen besser einem Volljuristen überlassen.
> 
> Nach Prüfung meiner ersten eMail und dann ihrer Antwort, ist seit der Gesetzesänderung vom 14.06.2014  allein der § 356  BGB für die Frage anwendbar, wann das Widerrufsrecht bei Downloads erlischt. Der § 312 BGB ff. regelt jetzt etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> Übergeben sie bitte unseren Dialog ihrer Rechtsabteilung, damit von dort aus die erforderlichen Korrekturen der Bestellabläufe geprüft werden können, da allein das Setzen eines Häkchens bei der Kenntnisnahme der AGB nicht ausreichend sein dürfte, um das Widerrufsrecht des Verbrauchers vorzeitig erlöschen zu lassen....


----------

